# gilson tractors



## roger6632 (Dec 14, 2018)

anyone have manuals for a gilson 53073a,parts and owners manual
and im looking for a decal for the dash and shift pattern


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try www.ssbtractor.com for the manuals. Try http://www.clickitandstickit.com for reproduction decals. You will likely need to send them photos and dimensions of the decals, as they create many from scratch.


----------

